# Problèmes D'icones



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. Aujourd'hui j'ai voulu changer l'icone du disque dur et au lieu de l'icone y'a écrit PNG

comment faire pour avoir un vrai icone ? merci


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

t'as fait comment pour la changer?
Si t'as déjà un dossier/fichier avec celle que tu veux, tu clic droit dessus -> lire les informations. Il doit y avoir l'image en haut à gauche.. tu clic gauche dessus (elle va avoir le contour en bleu), tu copies, puis le même bazar avec celle que tu veux changer, coller, et en théorie c'est bon (en tout cas, ça marche nikel pour moi..)


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

j'ai cliquer sur celle que je veux, j'ai fait copier, sur celle que je veux changer j'ai cliqué droit, puis infos, j'ai cliquer en haut a gauche et coller


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

baptistep a dit:


> j'ai cliquer sur celle que je veux, j'ai fait copier


dans 'lire les info'??


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

non, quand j'ai télécharger l'icone il est arrivé dans un dossier et j'ai directement copier.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

en fait, si c'est le *dossier* est représenté avec l'icône que tu veux, ce que j'ai mis plus haut devrai marcher. si c'est juste un document, il faut l'ouvrir avant de faire cmd+c..


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

l'icone que je veux est dans un dossier bleu normal. Car dans le  dossier y'en a plusieurs.


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

Ouvres ton icône avec Apercu (si elle est en .png), puis cmd+a et cmd+c,
ensuite tu la colles dans les infos comme décrit plus haut.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

baptistep a dit:


> Car dans le  dossier y'en a plusieurs.


plusieurs quoi? icônes d'accord, mais c'est écris quoi pour le type (tout a droite dans le finder) quand tu fais une simple sélection de l'icône que tu veux?
parceque, en double cliquant dessus pour l'ouvrir, ce que j'ai mis plus haut devrai aller...
sinon j vois pas..
ou alors chui pas clair..


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

ben PNG


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

autant pour moi, c'étais dans la question :rose:
mais sinon, ça marche, ou bien?


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

si tu veux dans le principe sa fonctionne mais au lieu de voir le nouvel icone sa fait une feuille avec ecrit dessus PNG

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

je sais pas comment mais j'ai réussi lol. *Vous auriez pas des liens pour de bon icones ??*

Si&#8230; Le forum "Customisation" je t'y déplace&#8230;


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (5 Mai 2009)

moi ça me fais bien une feuille avec le type du fichier si je ne fais qu'une selection dans le finder avant de copier. 
Si par contre tu l'ouvre (double clic, on est d'accord, ou clic droit puis ouvrir avec apercu par exemple (dixit wath68)), et que tu copie (cmd+c), ça marche toujours pas ??
parceque si tu suis bien ces explications : 
*double* clic sur le fichier png
cmd+c
clic droit sur celui que tu veux changer -> lire les info
clic sur l'image a modifier
cmd+v
là si ça marche pas, soit tu foires une étape, soit attends que quelqu'un d'autre tombe sur ce fil...
à bon entendeur, salut


----------



## baptistep (5 Mai 2009)

si c'est bon sa marche, par contre suivant les icones sa marche pas lol


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Img2icns .


----------



## baptistep (7 Mai 2009)

bon j'ai changé l'icone du FINDER comme il faut tout. parcontr le nouvel icon s'affiche pas dans le dock... mais dans les dossier du DD il est changé lol.

C'est étrange


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Tu as fermé ta session ?


----------



## baptistep (8 Mai 2009)

oui j'ai redémarré le Mac


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Change avec CandyBar (payant) ou LiteIcon (gratuit) ce sera plus simple.


----------



## baptistep (8 Mai 2009)

merci c'est parfait. Par contre je trouve de bon icones mais il sont sous forme de document. Comment je fait pour m'en servir ? ce sont des icones Ical etc


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Tiens j'ai trouvé ce site qui pourrait faire l'affaire pour les .icns.

(je ne connaissais pas).


----------

